# Looking for a High Cut Helmet (Ops Core or Rabintex)



## lrs143 (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone have an Ops Core or Rabintex high cut ballistic in Large to sell? Rabintex it the RBH Air Crew. Don't care on color, got a can of tan paint just sitting.


----------

